# Vegan runner asks neighbors to close windows when cooking meat with 'offensive' odor



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

A self-proclaimed "vegan runner" from Berkeley, California received backlash on Saturday after asking neighbors to close their windows when cooking meat because the smells were 'overpowering and offensive.'

The rant was posted to @BestNextDoor -- an account that houses neighborhood drama -- which showed the runner had requested nearby residents only barbeque vegetables because it's "always hard for me this time of year when the weather starts warming up."

"Several nights a week I'm out running around dinnertime and when people have their windows open I can smell what they are cooking," the request said. "I've noticed a sharp uptick recently in smells of folks cooking meat and it can be quite overpowering." <snip>

https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/...windows-when-cooking-meat-with-offensive-odor


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Find a new route for your running. Normal people have a right eat healthy normal diets. Treadmill comes to mind. You can run for miles in your own space that way without infringing upon sane people's rights! Now I'm thinking about what tasty delights I should put on the grill tomorrow.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, maybe you shouldn't run at supper time? Ummm, pork chops and fried potatoes.
Some of us may be sensitive to underarm odor, huh?

geo


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

From the article is the phrase “barbecue vegetables”.
Helpful hint #16 from a man of the south- never ever invite a Southerner to a cookout and tell them its a "barbecue".


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I would tell that guy that I can't stand the clomp clomp of his feet as he trots past..
My sister's grandchildren refused to go to her house at Christmas because she cooked meat.
however, they accepted the checks that she wrote out on her kitchen table.. probably while the meat was cooking..
I would have put them to the test. I would have made them come into the house for their gifts..


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Veganism is usually more about political beliefs than about food. Many vegans I know are offended by everything that doesn't align with their agenda, and will go out of their way to make you feel guilty for being one of the 95% who eat normally.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

ha ha


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

Maybe the neighbors should just run the vegan runner on out of their town. Not because of being vegan or a runner but because who want someone living beside them that thinks they should be able to control what others do.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

They should all line their grills up out in front of the houses. See if that doesn't run the nut off.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Wafting aroma is an issue? Time to amp it up.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

One of the comments posted after the article.

_"Try being vegan in Texas. My ******* neighbors over the back fence are hunters, and have two smokers in their backyard. The whole neighborhood is smoky for weeks on end, and my dogs smell like bacon whenever they come in from the backyard," a vegan user responded._

I'm thinking of selling everything from smoked, bacon scented bras and panties to shower curtains and couch cushions.
Brilliant!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> One of the comments posted after the article.
> 
> _"Try being vegan in Texas. My ******* neighbors over the back fence are hunters, and have two smokers in their backyard. The whole neighborhood is smoky for weeks on end, and my dogs smell like bacon whenever they come in from the backyard," a vegan user responded._
> 
> ...


LMAO, he said *******. 

What color is that vegans neck? Green?

In Texas we just grill or smoke the vegans and omnivores. If the carnivores get out of line and get into the vegans and omnivores fences we just shoot them.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Is it just me or does vegan runner make you think about a table runner with veggies on it?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

mreynolds said:


> Is it just me or does vegan runner make you think about a table runner with veggies on it?


Yeah, it's just you but it is funny to think about.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, it's just you but it is funny to think about.


My mind does think differently lol. 

I can see it now. "Kinfolks coming in from California. Get the vegan runner quick."


----------



## NChemungGuy (Sep 5, 2004)

I would immediately call my buddy, who has a BBQ business with a great big outdoor cooker to come over and fire that baby up!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

BLOCK PARTY!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I swear, it's people like that complaining woman who give plant based foodies a bad name.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm a plant based foodie myself. I like veggies, veggies are plants. I like biscuits, flour comes from plants, I like meat, critters eat plants, I eat critters... Plant based!


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

If man kind was supposed to be a vegan they would have a multi chambered stomach like a cow and sit around chewing their cud. These people want to eliminate cows cause they fart to much but theyll steal the cows food and then they will sit around fartin and fart themselves into oblivion.Which means we can use the same argument to get rid of them that they used to try an get rid of the cows. *SAVE OUR PLANET GET RID OF FARTIN VEGANS*


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

nehimama said:


> "I've noticed a sharp uptick recently in smells of folks cooking meat and it can be quite overpowering


This means even her own body says it needs meat. I think shes vegan just to make herself feel important or different.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

People make that choice for LOTS of reasons. I know people who have recovered from medical issues by eating a Whole Food Plant Based diet.

The problem is not that she's a vegan. It's that she thinks she is *entitled* to dictate to a neighbor how he lives.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Have to say this, I was able to reduce the blockage in my carotid arteries with a diet change. I eat less fried foods, more veggies the one thing I did not do was cut out meat.

What I'm trying to say is you can get healthier without turning vegan.

And I had no clue my diet would make things better health wise. i really did not want my arteries roto rooted.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

How do you know that someone from California is a vegan? Just wait 1 minute - they will tell you.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe a senior moment but wasn't it a few years back, maybe more, that there were feed-lots or hog farmers put out of business because of the odor of their businesses? 
Sometimes it only starts with one complaining and with the right buttons pushed at a town/city council - they win....... 
Just sayin.......


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

robin416 said:


> Have to say this, I was able to reduce the blockage in my carotid arteries with a diet change. I eat less fried foods, more veggies the one thing I did not do was cut out meat.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is you can get healthier without turning vegan.
> 
> And I had no clue my diet would make things better health wise. i really did not want my arteries roto rooted.


You were unaware of the link between diet and overall health?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Northof49 said:


> Maybe the neighbors should just run the vegan runner on out of their town. Not because of being vegan or a runner but because *who want someone living beside them that thinks they should be able to control what others do.*


They live in California. They should be used to it.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

D-BOONE said:


> If man kind was supposed to be a vegan they would have a multi chambered stomach like a cow and sit around chewing their cud.



Most herbivore animals don't have a multi chambered stomach.

If man was supposed to eat meat they:
Would have ten times more hydrochloric acid in the stomach.
Would have much shorter intestinal tracts.
Would have a liver with the capacity to eliminate ten times more uric acid.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

This story twigged a memory in my brain about a incident in Ontario a couple years ago. A restaurant in Toronto called "Antlers",owned by Michael Hunter and specializing in game, was subjected to protests by PETA/Vegan folks after someone saw a sign outside his place reading "venison is the new kale" and became offended. Yes... After several protests the owner, fearing that he was losing customers, decided to give them a show. He made up a makeshift butchering station right in the window and butchered a deer leg. Then he took the carved meat to the back, and shortly afterwards came out with a plate of seared venison, sat down at a table by the window and ate it. This made press, in Canada, the US and some spots of the UK. Some favoured the protesters, most did not. The protesters eventually drifted off to put another restaurants livelihood at risk and his place is still in operation, almost two years later. I would eat there. 
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/apr/12/ethical-eating-vegan-protest-meat-canada


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

D-BOONE said:


> ...I think shes vegan just to make herself feel important or different.


So do people eat meat to fit in and feel less important?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

alida said:


> This story twigged a memory in my brain about a incident in Ontario a couple years ago. A restaurant in Toronto called "Antlers",owned by Michael Hunter and specializing in game, was subjected to protests by PETA/Vegan folks after someone saw a sign outside his place reading "venison is the new kale" and became offended. Yes... After several protests the owner, fearing that he was losing customers, decided to give them a show. He made up a makeshift butchering station right in the window and butchered a deer leg. Then he took the carved meat to the back, and shortly afterwards came out with a plate of seared venison, sat down at a table by the window and ate it. This made press, in Canada, the US and some spots of the UK. Some favoured the protesters, most did not. The protesters eventually drifted off to put another restaurants livelihood at risk and his place is still in operation, almost two years later. I would eat there.
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/apr/12/ethical-eating-vegan-protest-meat-canada


Something protesters outside of businesses don't seem to understand is that while, yes, they may be attracting attention to their cause, it may not be the attention they want. Often times, they just provide free advertising to the establishment that they're protesting. The gay "kiss in" at Chic-Fil-A comes to mind. That protest was a huge success for Chic-Fil-A.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have neighbors that claim to be vegan, but I know the aroma of grilled burgers when I smell it. They grill burgers quite often during the summer.

If the runner is passionate about their lifestyle, they need to adjust to living in the real world. You can't expect the rest of the world to kiss your skinny backside.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

kinderfeld said:


> Most herbivore animals don't have a multi chambered stomach.
> 
> If man was supposed to eat meat they:
> Would have ten times more hydrochloric acid in the stomach.
> ...


And they would have teeth designed for that sort of thing too....


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I tried one of those veggie burgers they claimed was so much better than real meat, heck they even charged more for it than the meat burger! Wasn't for me. To each their own.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

kinderfeld said:


> If man was supposed to eat meat they:
> Would have ten times more hydrochloric acid in the stomach.
> Would have much shorter intestinal tracts.
> Would have a liver with the capacity to eliminate ten times more uric acid.


That would only be true for a total diet of meat like a *carnivore, man is an omnivore.* 
*omnivore*
Human beings are omnivores. People eat plants, such as vegetables and fruits. We eat animals, cooked as meat or used for products like milk or eggs.
Omnivores come from diverse backgrounds that often independently evolved sophisticated consumption capabilities. For instance, dogs evolved from primarily carnivorous organisms while pigs evolved from primarily herbivorous organisms.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

kinderfeld said:


> So do people eat meat to fit in and feel less important?


Not what I said, people who eat meat arent a minority so it doesnt single them out (HEY LOOK AT ME IM VEGAN)
Some people do a lot of stupid things to make themselves different or important.
Look at all the net challenges these idiots do just to get likes or there"15" minutes of fame
People even drink and do drugs just to fit in with the crowd.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

The vegan runner should find somewhere else to run.
And or stay in his own home / yard.

I am so glad my nearest neighbor is 1/4 mile one way, and 1/2 mile the other
direction from our house. We only hear their dogs bark once in awhile.
No way could I live in a city or a place with close neighbors.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'd figure out the vegans jogging schedule and make it a routine of grilling out by the sidewalk when they passed by.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Observation, including myself. We immediately go to a response that the runner will most likely perceive as hostile. Why is that?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> If the runner is passionate about their lifestyle, they need to adjust to living in the real world. You can't expect the rest of the world to kiss your skinny backside.


I agree.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

D-BOONE said:


> Not what I said, people who eat meat arent a minority so it doesnt single them out (HEY LOOK AT ME IM VEGAN)
> Some people do a lot of stupid things to make themselves different or important.
> Look at all the net challenges these idiots do just to get likes or there"15" minutes of fame
> People even drink and do drugs just to fit in with the crowd.


Or...he's just a nut and the fact that he lives a healthy lifestyle is incidental. 
People can be nutty regardless of lifestyle.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I have no interest in what others eat and I would hope they would reciprocate. I eat what is healthy for my body, as my doctors and blood work can attest. I'm not going to change it to suit others preferences, as long as I am healthy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Actually my first reaction was to fry some bacon at jogging time, then I thought that was pretty mean. People have complained about cigarette smoke for years, which resulted in a huge smoking ban. But then I realize meat cooking odors are not harmful to bystanders, cigarette smoke is harmful to bystanders. So I wonder if the jogger is complaining to complain or do they have a legitimate beef with their neighbors? I often smell food cooking on the evening breeze. It's not always meat, the pizza place 1/4 mile away is pretty strong on cold evenings just after sunset. Do I get to complain about having to smell it when I'm not having pizza?

I think the reason most people have a hostile reaction to the jogger is that they feel the request is an unreasonable and hostile movement by the jogger. Tit for tat and all of that.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

There are various cases around that involved business moving or shutting down or having filters and what not installed. People in the neighbor hood tired of the 24/7 oder.

On the other hand I have worked on several apartment complexes and was glad at the end of the day to get away from the overpowering smells from some styles of cooking was more than noticeable in the public areas. 


But a occasional meal oder ?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I get nauseous when I drive by a Chinese restaurant on the downwind side. If I pass close by, I'll hold my breath until I get past the smell area. Don't ask them to stop selling the food. Don't object to others eating it, but I can't get past the smell.

I have heard of BarBQ places that had to shut down or move because of people complaining of the smoke. Seems to me if they had been there before the house were built that they had the right.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

we have had similar problems with people moving to the rural areas, and then complaining about the cows' odor.
didn't they smell it when they looked at the property ??

the result was "tough s###" the cows were here first.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Redlands Okie said:


> There are various cases around that involved business moving or shutting down or having filters and what not installed. People in the neighbor hood tired of the 24/7 oder.
> 
> On the other hand I have worked on several apartment complexes and was glad at the end of the day to get away from the overpowering smells from some styles of cooking was more than noticeable in the public areas.
> 
> ...


I have been at public events when the vendor(s) turned a fan to blow across their grills and push the smoke of ribs and onions into the direction of the public. Modern day Pavlofs and their dogs...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There is a huge field south of Columbus which is owned by a developer. The biggest problem with the place is that it is very close to and downwind of an extremely stinky bio-solid processing facility. I had a chance to buy property in that area, cheap. Yeh, they couldn't pay me enough to live there.

I might feel the same way about the local bbq place after a few years.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd be the jerk in my front yard grilling meat after that


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Oregon1986 said:


> I'd be the jerk in my front yard grilling meat after that


Frying bacon.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Now I want bacon wrapped steak.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Danaus29 said:


> Now I want bacon wrapped steak.


Mmmm yes and bacon wrapped shrimp


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

jalapeno poppers


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oregon1986 said:


> Mmmm yes and bacon wrapped shrimp


There is a Chinese buffet close to me that serves bacon wrapped shrimp. I could eat the cost of my dinner in bacon wrapped shrimp.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Danaus29 said:


> There is a Chinese buffet close to me that serves bacon wrapped shrimp. I could eat the cost of my dinner in bacon wrapped shrimp.


I could too!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Too bad we are so far apart. I have cravings now and an open afternoon.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Danaus29 said:


> Too bad we are so far apart. I have cravings now and an open afternoon.


No kidding I need a seafood eating partner. Our casino has really good seafood buffet


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> I have neighbors that claim to be vegan, but I know the aroma of grilled burgers when I smell it. They grill burgers quite often during the summer.
> 
> If the runner is passionate about their lifestyle, they need to adjust to living in the real world. You can't expect the rest of the world to kiss your skinny backside.


I objected to carpet tacks under my tires and Chemlawn spraying noxious chemicals that came inside our house when our child was experiencing severe asthma. Talked to the neighbor and she said "I have every right to do what I want with my yard". She was right. Moved within a year to the country in another state where I can't see a neighbor's house. Problem solved...


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Interesting thing about smells. Live down wind of a pig farm or similar deal and after a while most people will not even notice most of the time. Interesting how that works.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Redlands Okie said:


> Interesting thing about smells. Live down wind of a pig farm or similar deal and after a while most people will not even notice most of the time. Interesting how that works.


So true. Growing up. our neighbor had a 500 to 700 head hog farm depending on pork prices and we were used to the odor most of the time and if we ended up straight down wind and the odor got worse, we just made sure the windows were closed and we ran the air conditioning.

The odor of the hog farm was just part of the price we paid for living in farm zone and the hog farmer always had good home smoke cured ham for sale.

Of course all of us kept our windows closed during the month when we all had our pastures spread with aged chicken manure as an amendment to maximize hay production and pasture restoration.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> No kidding I need a seafood eating partner. Our casino has really good seafood buffet


I can eat my weight in seafood. I had some cilantro tilapia for lunch today.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

mreynolds said:


> I can eat my weight in seafood. I had some cilantro tilapia for lunch today.


That sounds delicious!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I wonder if he shuts his windows when he cooks cabbage or Brussels Sprouts.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I wonder if he shuts his windows when he cooks cabbage or Brussels Sprouts.


And keeps them closed and stays away from the neighbors the next day!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> And keeps them closed and stays away from the neighbors the next day!


I didn't even want to think about that.


----------

